# Race Academy???



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

does anyone know when the race academy for this year starts?
...


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

nup but would like to know


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There isn't going to be one


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> There isn't going to be one


why not?:nervous:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

presume cost, and given you can now test drive at a dealer


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I heard the NM Europe sports car marketing budget was halved for 2009 and that has to include the 370Z launch. Apart from our cars dont think we're gonna see much on events this year.....


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

So the GTR helmet is going to be a real rarity  Happy to have one hehe


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

:clap:Me too:clap::clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

SuzaFan said:


> So the GTR helmet is going to be a real rarity  Happy to have one hehe


Im happy to have 2 of them helmets


----------



## n.morley (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Chaps, great for you lucky s-ds who got to do the race Academy last year, but for those of us who didn't, it's really a sore point to mention.
I ordered my car last September and was told there would definitely be more race academies running this year and i would receive the GTR helmet etc.
Now the whole thing has been withdrawn without anything to replace it or make us feel any better about missing out on last year's Race Academy.

Come on Nissan, let us have our only chance at driving a GTR on the track without cr&pping ourselves about voided warranties and £25,000 replacement gearboxes!


----------



## Razor9310 (Feb 17, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Im happy to have 2 of them helmets


If you want to sell one of them, i'm intersted in :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Razor9310 said:


> If you want to sell one of them, i'm intersted in :thumbsup:


pm´d you


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

n.morley said:


> Hi Chaps, great for you lucky s-ds who got to do the race Academy last year, but for those of us who didn't, it's really a sore point to mention.
> I ordered my car last September and was told there would definitely be more race academies running this year and i would receive the GTR helmet etc.
> Now the whole thing has been withdrawn without anything to replace it or make us feel any better about missing out on last year's Race Academy.
> 
> Come on Nissan, let us have our only chance at driving a GTR on the track without cr&pping ourselves about voided warranties and £25,000 replacement gearboxes!


But why did you wait till September to place your order? When I put my deposit down back in March (!) there was no mention of the race academy or any other kind of perk, I found out about that months later, so it was a nice bonus. I don't think you can underestimate the importance of the early deposits to Nissan - it is after all the only way they have to gauge the response the car is going to get. So without wishing to sound too unsympathetic, those of us who committed 6 months before you were lucky, but I think we deserved it.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Are there any updates on race academy for this year? Is it definately not on?:lamer:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Definitely not on.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well actually, there IS going to be a Race Academy this year, but there is no mention of it including GT-Rs... 

I got sent an invite to test drive the (rather lovely-looking) 370Z and it says anyone who test drives one will be entered into a prize draw to participate in the "Nissan Race Academy 2009" and anyone who buys one will automatically get a place.

It just mentions a "5 hour session at Silverstone" and the photo pointedly only shows a 370Z, not a GT-R.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Nissan can not tell with dry eyes that 370Z owners will get a half day session at the track and future GTR owners won't.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Well actually, there IS going to be a Race Academy this year, but there is no mention of it including GT-Rs...
> 
> I got sent an invite to test drive the (rather lovely-looking) 370Z and it says anyone who test drives one will be entered into a prize draw to participate in the "Nissan Race Academy 2009" and anyone who buys one will automatically get a place.
> 
> It just mentions a "5 hour session at Silverstone" and the photo pointedly only shows a 370Z, not a GT-R.


Thats what it says on the Nissan website as well. - http://www.nissan.co.uk/#vehicles/sports-cars/race-academy

However I was at my dealer at the weekend and they said to look out for an e-mail that should be coming soon reagarding race academy?!?


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

My HPC (Mill Hill) said it may be on...but I will believe it when I see it.
Prashan


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I was told there would be another event - but not subsidised like last time!!

D


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> I was told there would be another event - but not subsidised like last time!!
> 
> D


Where from?

So "we" would have to pay a part of the cost?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

or you could come to the GTROC Palmersport Day, and enjoy some cars that require driving talent


.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> or you could come to the GTROC Palmersport Day, and enjoy some cars that require driving talent
> 
> 
> .


Have a friends wedding to go to that weekend!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

The Silverstone thing was awesome but I cannot see them putting it on again - they do not need to create anymore hype around the car or even try to sell it. Everyone that needed to be convinced that it was they car of choice has been, the early adopters. We will tell anyone how good our cars are and Nissan know it, if it is not us then the press will do the same.

Believe the hype - the legend is real.

Kp


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> Where from?
> 
> So "we" would have to pay a part of the cost?


"Part of the cost" = 100%

Likely to be around a grand for a day apparently, if it gets the green light..

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

opcorn:

.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There will be a Race Academy this year and for the new GTR it will probably be supported by NMGB not Nissan Europe. For that reason as well as some others there may be changes to the event. Nothing is set in stone yet but I do know there are discussions ongoing this weekend


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nobles mentioned there will be a trackday too next year. Not sure if it will be Scottish based or back at Silverstone. I was driving their demo at the time, on roads i didn't know, so was too busy concentrating on the job at hand!!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> There will be a Race Academy this year and for the new GTR it will probably be supported by NMGB not Nissan Europe. For that reason as well as some others there may be changes to the event. Nothing is set in stone yet but I do know there are discussions ongoing this weekend


Ok, Thank you for the update!


----------



## n.morley (Nov 18, 2008)

My HPC also tod me last week that Race Academy *would* be running again this year. I have now taken delivery of my R35, but really would love the chance to try out the GTR on the track wthout hammering my own car.
Also, it grates on my conscience to think that i missed the cut off for last years race academy by placing my order just 1 week too late last summer.
All those lucky devils who got to try the GTR and received their free helmet etc - especially when they have paid less for their cars than those who order now should count their blessings.
Come on NMGB run it again and give us all an equal opportunity to experience the GTR on the track.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> or you could come to the GTROC Palmersport Day, and enjoy some cars that require driving talent
> 
> 
> .


I'd love to be joining you Ed, I've wanted to do the Palmersport day for ages but I'm off to the 'Ring this weekend (in the Supra, not the GTR) and then a trip to the South of France in the GTR in September (with the lads again) so gonna struggle with the extra pass! You'll have to organise another one early next year or something! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

n.morley said:


> Come on NMGB run it again and give us all an equal opportunity to experience the GTR on the track.


which begs the question. How many new GTR owners have actually take their car on track? Whilst I think the Race Academy is a good idea and a great marketing ploy for Nissan, fundamentally it's a waste of time for the vast majority of people!



turbobungle said:


> I'd love to be joining you Ed, I've wanted to do the Palmersport day for ages but I'm off to the 'Ring this weekend (in the Supra, not the GTR) and then a trip to the South of France in the GTR in September (with the lads again) so gonna struggle with the extra pass! You'll have to organise another one early next year or something! :thumbsup:


For anyone else, check out this link for more details: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120702-gtroc-palmersport-day.html


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> which begs the question. How many new GTR owners have actually take their car on track? Whilst I think the Race Academy is a good idea and a great marketing ploy for Nissan, fundamentally it's a waste of time for the vast majority of people!


I disagree, you can never get to feel the true potential of the car unless you have been on a track with it (not on UK roads anyway!). I'm certainly never going to track my car as I don't want to 'abuse' it that much. I need two GT-R's, one for posing and one for racing!.

The track day was awesome, I would be happy to pay for another one as the last one was free I would be getting it half price.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

clint thrust said:


> ..... you can never get to feel the true potential of the car unless you have been on a track with it.


So you want to feel 'the true potential of a car' with the desire never to repeat the exercise!  Seems totally perverse to me


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> which begs the question. How many new GTR owners have actually take their car on track?


I've had mine out at Pembrey a few times. It's pretty damn quick. 

Don't tell my HPC!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> So you want to feel 'the true potential of a car' with the desire never to repeat the exercise!  Seems totally perverse to me


Oh I don't mean that I don't want to do it again!. Just not in my car 

I'm working out my weekends so that I can attend the palmersport day.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*Update*

Well just found this - Autocar - Nissan Race Academy prize

According to this if you have bought a 370Z your place is guaranteed.

I hope they run this for GTR "buyers" as well.

Does anyone know if there is an age restriction for this? I think you cannot test drive one at an HPC if you are under 25. So this would be my chance to drive it! I will be 25 next year Feb, just before I get mine:squintdan


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*Looks like GTR buyers are entered!*

Well based on the below link - Nissan 370Z Test Drive Competition




> To enter the 2009 Nissan Race Academy, you must purchase either the Nissan GT-R or Nissan 370Z before August 31st 2009 to gain automatic entry. Additionally two lucky competition winner can also win a place on the 2009 Nissan Race Academy by test driving the Nissan 370Z.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't see Davros letting me have a go in a 370z:thumbsup:

.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> which begs the question. How many new GTR owners have actually take their car on track? Whilst I think the Race Academy is a good idea and a great marketing ploy for Nissan, fundamentally it's a waste of time for the vast majority of people!
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone else, check out this link for more details: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120702-gtroc-palmersport-day.html


11 laps of the Nordschleife - does that count?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

WoREoD said:


> 11 laps of the Nordschleife - does that count?


Yup, about 15 here, plus Bedford Autodrome. Going to Castle Combe on Saturday, Bedford with evo on the 21st, going to try out the Gurston Down hillclimb circuit next Sunday etc.

I reckon a very high percentage of R35 owners have or are going to take their cars on a track of some sort or another.

You can't safely discover how the car handles without doing so!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Also spent a day at Millbrook with it. I know that was supposed to be driver training, but quick laps of the handling and alpine circuits teach you a lot about the car as well as yourself (Thank-you CAT DT).


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm one who went to Silverstone last year, and very good it was. However, although I understand that Nissan haven't got the marketing spend this year the fact remains we were all sold the GTR on the basis that there would be more events, leading to a Competition Licence- I was, anyway.

To be fair, Marshalls told me that at least some of those events would be at my expense, so I was expecting to pay for them. I wasn't expecting they simply wouldn't happen, without any further word or explanation from NMGB, which is poor form, irrespective as to whether I want to drive the car on the track or to drive it to Sainsbury's !

Rod


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

RodB said:


> I'm one who went to Silverstone last year, and very good it was. However, although I understand that Nissan haven't got the marketing spend this year the fact remains we were all sold the GTR on the basis that there would be more events, leading to a Competition Licence- I was, anyway.
> 
> To be fair, Marshalls told me that at least some of those events would be at my expense, so I was expecting to pay for them. I wasn't expecting they simply wouldn't happen, without any further word or explanation from NMGB, which is poor form, irrespective as to whether I want to drive the car on the track or to drive it to Sainsbury's !
> 
> Rod


thats my understanding aswell.. come on nissan sort it out


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*"Top Gun"*

Seems like there is a bit of a GT Academy as well within it



> BE PART OF NISSAN RACE ACADEMY 2009
> 
> After its debut in 2008, the Nissan Race Academy will once again take place throughout September and October this year and will give Nissan GT-R and Nissan 370Z owners the opportunity to attend an academy session at the ‘Home of British Motor Racing’ – Silverstone Circuit.
> 
> ...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

_shaun_ said:


> Seems like there is a bit of a GT Academy as well within it


Well I bought a GT-R before August 2009, do I get free entry?

Very vague and strange we have not heard via email.

Where did you get this from?


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd quite like to buy one before Aug 09 but I'll have to wait until October !

So I'm unable to enter, then ? Great.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Well I bought a GT-R before August 2009, do I get free entry?
> 
> Very vague and strange we have not heard via email.
> 
> Where did you get this from?


David

I received a written "invitation" from NUK at the weekend with the same details - appears its aimed at the 370Z market.

A bespoke GTR event seems someway off unfortunately.

D


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Well I bought a GT-R before August 2009, do I get free entry?
> 
> Very vague and strange we have not heard via email.
> 
> Where did you get this from?


Got it from here mate - Nissan 370Z Test Drive Competition

RodB maybe you will will be able to take part the following year?


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Shaun

Maybe so, mate but there's no telling what is to happen next year. In any case this still varies from what I was led to believe would happen.

Regards

Rod


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

The invitations will be sent out over the next few weeks
fingers crossed :thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

> Hi Shaun
> 
> Maybe so, mate but there's no telling what is to happen next year. In any case this still varies from what I was led to believe would happen.
> 
> ...


That is true. Lets hope that it's on every year - maybe after last year and this year? they will get better at sorting it out!?




TrickyB said:


> The invitations will be sent out over the next few weeks
> fingers crossed :thumbsup:


How do you know this mate? I was told by my HPC (a few weeks) ago to look out for an e-mail over the next few weeks. I can't stand the anticipation:lamer:


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> How do you know this mate? I was told by my HPC (a few weeks) ago to look out for an e-mail over the next few weeks. I can't stand the anticipation:lamer:


I emailed the [email protected] asking for details


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Any updates?

Anyone had any mails through etc?


----------



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Anyone had any mails through etc?


was at my dealer today, these are def on for this year


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

parmgtr said:


> was at my dealer today, these are def on for this year


Errrrrmmm - we are nearly halfway through month 8 of a 12 month year....... 
so its being arranged for when we have shorter days and the weather has deteriorated............ bizarre!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a meeting with Steve @ JFE tomorrow - I will try and get some concrete info from him.

D


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

parmgtr who is your dealer?

Ok sumo69 let us know - JFE as in the Exeter HPC I am assuming?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> parmgtr who is your dealer?
> 
> Ok sumo69 let us know - JFE as in the Exeter HPC I am assuming?


Correct

ParmaGTR's HPC is WLMG in Mill Hill - I know just the section of road they went on as I have used it for testing mt Cosworth in the old days!

D


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Anyone had any mails through etc?


Its only available to people that havent been to the race academy before
its not available to previous attendees due to limited places.
So if you missed out first time heres your chance.


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

*Silverstone Race Academy - received email invite today*

...and registered for Fri 18th Sept AM - look forward to meeting others on this session...no mention of cost other than extra guest (non driver) cost of c£70.00

Prashan


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Got my email this morning too. Booked for 23 Sep morning session (provisionally). Early for me start as have to be there for 8am so might go previous night and stay over - anyone else fancy meeting up for a few beers the night before please shout.:clap:
Mick


----------



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Correct
> 
> ParmaGTR's HPC is WLMG in Mill Hill - I know just the section of road they went on as I have used it for testing mt Cosworth in the old days!
> 
> D


sumo69 - spooky you know where my cars coming from I just follow the arrow from up north :thumbsup:


----------



## jouster (Apr 16, 2009)

*23rd Sep*

Im also booked in for the morning of the 23rd September.....

Will drive up on the morning as only a couple of hours away.....and I always drive to Palmersport on the morning of the day anyway!

Looking forward to it already though....anyone know if we still get a helmet...as I was looking forward to having this


----------



## TheDeadPrussian (Dec 8, 2008)

Just booked for the afternoon of Wednesday 23rd of September. Chest size enquiry either race suit sizing or T-Shirt instead of a Helmet?:bawling:


----------



## jouster (Apr 16, 2009)

TheDeadPrussian said:


> Just booked for the afternoon of Wednesday 23rd of September. Chest size enquiry either race suit sizing or T-Shirt instead of a Helmet?:bawling:


Ive emailed CS todya and they have said that we dont get to keep th helmets this year, which Im gutted about as I was told at the motoro show and by my dealer that this was part of the deal!!!!

Not a happy bunny


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, booked my slot too LOL


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Got my e-mail and booking my spot as I get home tonight!!:clap:

Would have been nice to keep the helmet!

Not read the e-mail as I can't open it fully till I get home, but am I correct in thinking that it's £70 to bring a guest?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

jouster said:


> Will drive up on the morning as only a couple of hours away.....and I always drive to Palmersport on the morning of the day anyway.


GTROC is going to Palmersport on 29th August.


.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

My e mail came today and I've booked a slot pm on 18th September. Superb. I'll probably just wander off in my helmet, then start running......


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> Got my e-mail and booking my spot as I get home tonight!!:clap:
> 
> Would have been nice to keep the helmet!
> 
> Not read the e-mail as I can't open it fully till I get home, but am I correct in thinking that it's £70 to bring a guest?


£69 (inc VAT) for non-driving guest for catering. Will be allowed into a designated 'viewing' area.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Yep, booked my slot too LOL


When did you buy a car from NMGB? 

Seriously, how did they even know you'd bought one if it was not through a NHPC?


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Hi All , Im booked for friday 18th AM , Looking forward to meeting a few new faces , :0)


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Well i'm booked in for Thursday October 8th (PM) - the last session!:chairshot

Had to as I can't get the Friday off

Signed my GF up as a non-driving guest as well! Are many people bringing guests? Did you guys who went before take much guests?

Can't wait now! Plus it would be great to meet some of you all off here!:thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Guests were allowed last time as well - if time permits they may get passenger laps in some of the events.

Steve @ JFE told me yesterday that helmets are NOT being given this time - a nice £500 gift for us who have waited 2 years!

D


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Guests were allowed last time as well - if time permits they may get passenger laps in some of the events.
> 
> Steve @ JFE told me yesterday that helmets are NOT being given this time - a nice £500 gift for us who have waited 2 years!
> 
> D


Sumo are you waiting for your car or have you taken delivery? A shame about the helmets, are they giving T-shirts instead as they asked for chest size?


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm in on 23rd September. Can't wait!!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I've not received anything 

Time for a moan.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> Sumo are you waiting for your car or have you taken delivery? A shame about the helmets, are they giving T-shirts instead as they asked for chest size?


I believe its a little more upmarket than a bog std T shirt! Polo shirt I am told.

D


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

robsm - give them a call/e-mail. Contact details on the website.



sumo69 said:


> I believe its a little more upmarket than a bog std T shirt! Polo shirt I am told.
> 
> D


ok cool!


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

It seems that the GTR helmet will be a nice rare item to have in collection


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

18th sept'...afternoon booked!

do the non-desginatd drivers get to sit in the car's with us or just watch from the side?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

dilz87 said:


> 18th sept'...afternoon booked!
> 
> do the non-desginatd drivers get to sit in the car's with us or just watch from the side?


pretty boring for spectators imho


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> pretty boring for spectators imho


Hmm i thought so but I guess they can all chat to each other!:wavey:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone else booked in for Thursday October 8th (PM) - the last session!:sadwavey:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yes me


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Steve said:


> yes me


I see you've already got your car Steve, did you do the academy last year?
Is this year's academy open for all GTR/370z owners or not? I did do last year's but we didn't get the chance to win a year of racing!


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

turbobungle said:


> I see you've already got your car Steve, did you do the academy last year?
> Is this year's academy open for all GTR/370z owners or not? I did do last year's but we didn't get the chance to win a year of racing!


You got a helmet to keep. We get a chance at a years racing but I'm sure there's going to be some tough competition this year. I'm sure lots of R35 owners have had fast cars on silverstone before.

I've been practicing my drifting and car control on GT5 Prologue with Logitech G25 (awesome wheel) and don't plan on having an ounce of sympathy for the race academy cars if it means me getting a better time

Will it be judged on a single timed event does anyone know? or does it include drifting scores and instructors impression of your ability.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Turbobungle

No, I didn't do the day last year as Nissan couldn't tell me when my car would be here ! LOL

Rich001

err you don't go quick around a circuit if you are going sideways and/or "drifting", so put the toys away and come play with the real thing !!!!!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> You got a helmet to keep. We get a chance at a years racing but I'm sure there's going to be some tough competition this year. I'm sure lots of R35 owners have had fast cars on silverstone before.
> 
> I've been practicing my drifting and car control on GT5 Prologue with Logitech G25 (awesome wheel) and don't plan on having an ounce of sympathy for the race academy cars if it means me getting a better time
> 
> Will it be judged on a single timed event does anyone know? or does it include drifting scores and instructors impression of your ability.


When I went I let my son do the driving and I sat on the sidelines. I thought we would probably never get a chance like it again and I've got the GT-R to drive every day. There are 4 events, sprint challenge and drifting (350Z) and car park challenge , hot laps (GT-R). The instructors mark you out of 100 and a driver of the day is awarded. As a spectator I got a go round at all but the GT-R event (passenger) which was pretty cool. Braekfast and lunch are laid on as well as cold drinks, coffee fruit etc. They put a card reader in a camera in each car and you get a record of all your endeavours.

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> Turbobungle
> 
> No, I didn't do the day last year as Nissan couldn't tell me when my car would be here ! LOL
> 
> ...


So you got your car from a HPC rather than an import?


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> Turbobungle
> 
> No, I didn't do the day last year as Nissan couldn't tell me when my car would be here ! LOL
> 
> ...


No there is a drifting event so it is not in vain. I used to practice in my 350z regular (although a little more carefully as theres no reset button when you smash a rear wheel on the kerb)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

I'm in 18th PM 


Do we drive Nissan's laid on cars or our own ? i'd prefer my own tbh. If not guess i can do a quick cheeky AP upload to make sure i get fastest lap heheheh


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I'm in 18th PM
> 
> 
> Do we drive Nissan's laid on cars or our own ? i'd prefer my own tbh. If not guess i can do a quick cheeky AP upload to make sure i get fastest lap heheheh


The whole point is to thrash Nissan's cars rather than your own. You should definitely install a Cobb though, that would be hilarious! :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> The whole point is to thrash Nissan's cars rather than your own. You should definitely install a Cobb though, that would be hilarious! :chuckle:


haha i'll bring trolly jack as well. 15min y-pipe during lunch :chuckle:


When i first head about this second year of RA i thought must be using our own cars, as major sponsor Sony pulled out. I'm not sure i see the point of driving someone elses R35 when we all already own one ?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> haha i'll bring trolly jack as well. 15min y-pipe during lunch :chuckle:
> 
> 
> When i first head about this second year of RA i thought must be using our own cars, as major sponsor Sony pulled out. I'm not sure i see the point of driving someone elses R35 when we all already own one ?


If you don't want to go, i'll take your place. 

I think you do a wee bit of damage to the tyres during the day, and the oil temps could get above 120. So all in all, much cheaper to use someone else's car


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> When i first head about this second year of RA i thought must be using our own cars, as major sponsor Sony pulled out. I'm not sure i see the point of driving someone elses R35 when we all already own one ?


this is just for people who have not been before , right?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> this is just for people who have not been before , right?


Correct


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Do they have one of each colour cars on the day(s)? Be good to see them all in the flesh.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> Do they have one of each colour cars on the day(s)? Be good to see them all in the flesh.


They did last year. And they had the different editions too. But obviously not in every combination.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mines RED (Black edition) and you cannot miss it !!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

i call first dips on a white one


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> Mines RED (Black edition) and you cannot miss it !!!


Steve is your an import or did you get it through HPC?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Can someone see if they can get the tranny oil temps of the MFD when you do the track session?

Thanks

D


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Can someone see if they can get the tranny oil temps of the MFD when you do the track session?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> D


I'll try but doubt I'll remember to look as it won't be my car and I don't have to pay for the fulid change! So probably be lost on driving - lol.

Is there much for the guests to do?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Already done !!!!! obviously depends on how hard you drive it !!!!!

Mine was at 120 at Bedford Autodrome on BH Monday, it may have gone higher, but I did cooloing down lap when I hit 120 decree's, something i never had to worry about in my R33 !!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Shaun

THEY ARE ALL MADE IN JAPAN AND HENCE THEY ARE IMPORTED !!!! lol


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> Shaun
> 
> THEY ARE ALL MADE IN JAPAN AND HENCE THEY ARE IMPORTED !!!! lol


LOL - You know what I mean....If you imported it on your own or just bought it from an HPC

I think I read somewhere that there would be "other" events to take part in other than race academy....is any of this true?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

There are always "events" to take part in! I was at Bedford Autodrome on BH Monday and Silverstone yesterday and will be at Castle Combe on Wednesday !!!

Yup, of course my car was imported (as all cars arriving on this ISLAND) I just didn't buy it from a fun preventing, you can't do this and you can’t do that with YOUR CAR merchant!!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Just over a week for the first session! (18th?):thumbsup:

Can you guys let us know what it is we get - t-shirt etc? as they asked for chest size


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> Can you guys let us know what it is we get - t-shirt etc? as they asked for chest size


You get a GTR bra........


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> You get a GTR bra........


LOL!
Excellent, should keep our mantits in place under heavy lateral load.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

mickv said:


> LOL!
> Excellent, should keep our mantits in place under heavy lateral load.


lol :smokin:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

mickv said:


> LOL!
> Excellent, should keep our mantits in place under heavy lateral load.


Superstrength wig tape works for me......


----------

